# Is your "Show Desktop icon" in XP missing ?



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys i experienced this problem so thought of sharing this tutorial with you guys 

The "Show Desktop icon" in XP missing, a lot of people seem to be confronted with this phenomenon.


 	  *www.windows-help-central.com/image-files/show-desktop-icon.jpg


 	  This small icon on the Quick Launch bar is very handy when you need to access a program or document on your desktop. No need to close or minimize all your windows first, just click this little fellow and voila, your desktop shows up.
 	  Sometimes people loose this icon. It can accidentally be deleted or you may loose it for some other reason, but the bottom line is : only few people know how to restore it. 
 	  That's because it is not an ordinary shortcut.
 	  To recreate it : 


Click Start->Run
In the "open" box, type "notepad" (without the quotes)
Click ok
Copy the following lines in your new notepad window :
 	  [Shell]
	    Command=2
	    IconFile=explorer.exe,3
	    [Taskbar]
      Command=ToggleDesktop 


Click "File" in the notepad menu and select "Save As"
Save the file to your desktop as Show Desktop.scf
Drag the new icon from your desktop to your Quick Launch toobar and select "Move here"
 	  If you can't move the new Desktop icon to your Quick Launch toolbar for whatever reason, you can also try the following technique :


Right-click the new show desktop icon on your desktop and select copy
Open Windows Explorer and navigate to 
C:\Documents and Settings\<Username>\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch (replacing <username> with the username for which you want to restore the show desktop icon)
In the right pane of the explorer window, right-click an empty spot and select "paste"
 	  Maybe you don't see the Application Data folder in your Explorer. To see it, you must enable visibility for hidden folders :


In Windows Explorer, click the menu "Tools" and select "Folder Options..."
Click the "View" tab
Under "Advanced Settings", select "Show hidden files and folders"
Click ok


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice....!!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks this u very useful article 4 me


----------



## CA50 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks buddy grt research!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice tut. Very helpful for XP users.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 16, 2009)

thanx bro .... really usefull !!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice old tut...but u copied word to word from here and u didn't mentioned the source


----------

